# First Egg!!



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

We got 24 chicks on 9/30/15. One didn't make the trip from the hatchery, two were victims of predators, so now we have 21 hens and we got our first egg last night. The girls are 19 weeks and starting to lay. We have had the nesting boxes blocked off, but one of the reds got in there last night and left us a present. We found another one this morning in a planter. We are opening up the nesting boxes and lining them.

The downside is we didn't start supplementing calcium until last night and the first egg was rubbery. We opened it up and it's normal inside, so we started calcium (oyster shell) and will continue that. 

I knew the time was coming because they were acting different. They wanted more human company and were easier to pick up. They also really started giving us the what for in the morning until they were let out of the coop. It's an exciting time!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's an amazing time when your chickens first lay.First eggs are not perfect eggs.They(at least in my experience)are small,shell not fully formed,etc.They get better as time goes on.If you have been feeding a good laying pellet they should have sufficient calcium.Mine don't get supplemental calcium except for occasional egg shells and I have hard shells.It gets better with time and won't take too long.Good luck!


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

An update: Got the second egg this morning, and it was from a different breed and it was hard. We have RIR, California Whites, Dominiques, Americaunas, Buff Orps, and Australorps. The RIR laid last night, the White did this morning.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Congratulations! Getting those first eggs are so exciting!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soon you'll be over loaded with eggs. 

Don't worry too much about the first eggs not being entirely perfect, as CQ mentioned, sometimes it takes a bit for their systems to get with the program.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

azbison said:


> An update: Got the second egg this morning, and it was from a different breed and it was hard. We have RIR, California Whites, Dominiques, Americaunas, Buff Orps, and Australorps. The RIR laid last night, the White did this morning.


Yeah!!! Eggciting it is!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've had chickens for a long time, and I still get excited checking the nest boxes for eggs! Congratulations!


----------



## Pep37412000 (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats I'm learning also and enjoy reading things like this


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Pep! Glad to see you join and tell us about your chickens.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I can get a "misfire" from some of my seasoned ladies! I supplement with a flock block. They love it! It has oyster shell, grit, and other goodies.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Flock Block? They like it? I'll have to look into it.


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

Here are six of the first seven.... The California whites are off and running, the Australorps and reds are getting started, so are the Americaunas


----------

